# Plain menthol



## Paul33 (22/9/17)

Was thinking of making a plain super strong menthol. 

Good plan? Bad plan? Thoughts welcome. 

Anyone done this to talk me into/our of it?


----------



## RichJB (22/9/17)

I suppose there's nothing wrong with it, some folks vape plain base. But plain menthol would be like plain Koolada to me, it kinda needs something to attach to?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ash (22/9/17)

I still vape the Liqua Menthol. Its good to me.


----------



## craigb (22/9/17)

Go to the chemist and buy some menthol crystals. 

Dissolve some crystals in PG. You now have your own menthol concentrate. 

Mixed into juices or plain base sparingly. Start a drop per 30ml, then work your way up. 

It's nice for a bit, but can get a bit monotonous after a while. Awesomest for when the chest is closing up due to colds, sinus or seasonal changes. 

Super strong menthol is not a pleasant experience, but by mixing your own you can get it exactly as strong as you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/9/17)

Paul33 said:


> Was thinking of making a plain super strong menthol.
> 
> Good plan? Bad plan? Thoughts welcome.
> 
> Anyone done this to talk me into/our of it?



Not a bad plan @Paul33 
Plain menthol concentrate mixed into a base is actually quite pleasant (I'm a menthol lover though )

Having said that I think it's nicer and more interesting to add a touch of something fruity with the menthol. I find it just tastes nicer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (22/9/17)

Silver said:


> Not a bad plan @Paul33
> Plain menthol concentrate mixed into a base is actually quite pleasant (I'm a menthol lover though )
> 
> Having said that I think it's nicer and more interesting to add a touch of something fruity with the menthol. I find it just tastes nicer.


And for regular people, this translates as, adding a touch if menthol to something fruity makes it taste nicer.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (22/9/17)

RichJB said:


> I suppose there's nothing wrong with it, some folks vape plain base. But plain menthol would be like plain Koolada to me, it kinda needs something to attach to?



I normally do a menthol guava cactus which is good but I was just thinking a strong ass kicking menthol to clear things up...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (22/9/17)

10 grams menthol 10 gram/ml PG mix at 3%-4% thank me later


----------



## Paul33 (22/9/17)

stevie g said:


> 10 grams menthol 10 gram/ml PG mix at 3%-4% thank me later



Will give a go dude!!


----------

